# Signature Acoustics Elements C12- Hands on first impression (56k warning)



## nomad47 (Jul 6, 2014)

Before I start here is a huge disclaimer

*Disclaimer: I am not an Audiophille and I have zero knowledge on the technicality behind an IEM review. Please do not confuse this with a review. This is a layman's opinion on how this IEM looks and sounds, nothing more than that. Also while reading this do keep in mind I have not owned any good quality IEM previously (had a Sony MH 610, came with my Xperia Ray). So if I say the sound is awesome and you don't agree it's just because I have not any real exposure to quality IEMs.*

Ok, done with that and now if you are still interested please scroll down. I have included the pics with Spoiler tags.

I have ordered this from Snapdeal at Rs. 2679. There are two options with this IEM. One with a leather case and other with a brass one. Although the leather case is more practical and useful I ordered the brass one as the case is really gorgeous.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/VZxWP3U.jpg



Snapdeal did a commendable job with the packing and delivery. This came in a Paper box. The IEM original packaging is of paper with transparent strips top show off the case and the IEM itself. Inside the case and IEM is housed in a foam enclosure and the spare tips, shirt clip and filters are packed inside the brass case.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/xLdNoUI.jpg 



Spoiler



This IEM has 8mm drivers housed in wooden enclosure (yes you have read it right, wooden not plastic at this price range). It has a frequency response of 17-20Khz and impedance of 102 dB. The 3.5mm jack is bent type and is gold plated. 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Hkw0rA3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nS07I66.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hF1G04S.jpg



The wooden housing is really simple and only the brand logo is engraved in the back



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/8XiWkBe.jpg



The cables are quite sturdy and should endure the daily use. In fact if you ever feel the need of self defense with this on, you can easily use the cables as garrote and the brass case as a hammer.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/nwQARb6.jpg



The IEM fitted in my ear quite nicely. The noise isolation is decent but one may feel the need to crank up the volume while using in noisy places like a bus. The bass is good, clear and has depth. In fact I was able to distinguish between different bass instruments while listening to folk songs. The treble is decent and a good balance can be found with a little fiddling with the equalizer. The vocals are clear. In fact previously when I listened to "Ekla Cholo Re" from "kahaani" the first 15 seconds were only silence for me. But with this IEM I can actually listen to some mild instruments playing in those 15 seconds (I know this is not how one describes sound quality, but hey, I was pleasantly surprised).


Overall I would say this is a good product with a sturdy build that screams quality. The brass case is (quoting from another review) "is as gorgeous as impractical to carry around due to its weight". It may not be the best the IEM out there in the sub 4k range, but for 2.7k I think its worth every penny.

And for some more pics



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/RJRA5FF.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LjN0XkI.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ERb6qW2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/RJ59I3c.jpg

*i.imgur.com/I9zTkj2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OhzPRCD.jpg



Updated:
After 20 he's of burn in with a custom track the sound quality has increased. I can feel an impact on the bass. It has more punch and depth. And Metallica in flac is a treat to listen to with this.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice review...


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 6, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Nice review...



Thanks . Keeping my promise.


----------



## kaz (Jul 6, 2014)

The pictures are perfect...The company if finds this will use it for promotional use 



Spoiler



 D5200 user


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 6, 2014)

Good review. Awesome pictures.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 6, 2014)

kaz said:


> The pictures are perfect...The company if finds this will use it for promotional use
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 D5200 all the way  thanks



.jRay. said:


> Good review. Awesome pictures.



Thanks


----------



## sandynator (Jul 6, 2014)

Gr8 efforts. Really appreciated.

Enjoyed the pics more...


----------



## abhidev (Jul 6, 2014)

nice review


----------

